# B.vagans & L.parahybana SETUP?



## dubias (May 28, 2011)

I have these two that are getting bigger and bigger... got em they were big as a penny!
It is now time to move them out of their delicup and I was thinking of moving them to their real home!
I was wondering if a 24x12x12 15gal tank would be a good size for these guys? I have a few tank of that size wandering in the garage so I could turn them into vivariums for these guys!
If anyone can forward me toward a GOOD care sheet on how to do a perfect setup for these guys, id be grateful!
Any advice is welcome too.
I am full fledged vivarium/palludarium builder so I can make them something fancy no problem 

thanks!


----------



## grayzone (May 28, 2011)

not sure on B. vagans   , but my parahybana was 7.5" and did JUST FINE in a 10 gallon tank... no need imo to go bigger... and i just used cocofiber and a large waterdish with hide... misted once or twice a week and he LOVED it... always in the open, no stress curl or hair kickin at all.  never even climbed the glass after about the first month or so in the cage....    oh yeah, i also had a heat light provided and it kept one side of the tank ( directly above water dish for humidity and opposite the hide for temp)  and it stayed a constant 80ish on the hot side  with water and a nice 74ish on the cool side with his hide


----------



## dubias (May 28, 2011)

well those 15 gals are the smallest i got!! 
how many inches of substrat?
branches? foliage? real plants? false bottom?
is water dish a must? I thought high humidity was fine ( I have a mistking)

thank you


----------



## grayzone (May 28, 2011)

well in a 10 gal tank i only used about 3" of substrate as my parahybana quit climbing so i never ago added more... i suppose fake plants are ok and i actually put a live one in and it worked well too.    theyre from rainforests in brazil so im sure humidity could higher, but he didnt like moisture in the air ... its worth a shot... i offered a large piece of drift wood but he wanted NOTHIN TO DO WITH IT


----------



## dubias (May 29, 2011)

nothing else?
Would it be proper if I used a 24x12x16 for my two Ts?
I would put a separation in the middle and both T would have 12x12x16 each
I could put 4-5 inch of coco fiber so they have plenty to dig
That might be a good alternative!


----------



## dubias (May 31, 2011)

Bump...
shouldn't this be an easy question on this forum? so many posts everyday, but only 1 person replying here?
i don't want to rely on any care sheet that hasn't been approved by many people, so that's why i prefer forums


----------



## campj (May 31, 2011)

Honestly, either spider would do fine in a plastic tub with some dirt and a water dish. If you want to go all out and make a viv, go for it. We do natural enclosures for most of our bigger spiders, but it's more for our benefit than the spiders'. These aren't dart frogs we're talking about here (sounds like you are/were into herps or amphibians)... you can keep it simple as you want.

Our parahybana just molted a couple days ago and she's looking to be about 8". We bought her a few months ago and have just kept her in a translucent plastic box with dirt and she has been fine. Now that she's all nice and post-molt-shiny, we'll make her a real home (ten gallon with some wood/fake plants and a couple places to hide out). You don't need a false bottom or anything like that, but some hides will probably make it feel a bit more secure. Same goes for the Brachypelma.


----------



## dubias (May 31, 2011)

alright thanks
Do you think 12x12x16 is good enough for each them? I would use 4-5 inches of coco fiber, with some pieces of driftwood.. no water dish right? Only high moisture from misting system along with 1 or 2 plants


----------



## campj (May 31, 2011)

Dimensions should be fine for the Brachypelma through its life cycle. If the LP gets really big, you may need to upgrade. And 4"-5" sub might not be quite enough with 16" height... that's a minimum 11" fall which might not end well. 

I mist for the most part, but some people are nuts over providing water dishes. I think it's more from what this book or that person said than from personal experience, but some (i.e. most) people insist on a water dish. I haven't had issues with just misting once or twice a week.


----------



## dubias (May 31, 2011)

you say 4-5 inch isn't enough as it would be too high???
I can use a 15gal and make it 12x12x12 then... or
10x12x12 for vagans
14x12x12 for parahybana?

water dish is easy to provide and I am used to that so, it's not like they'll poop in there too right?


----------



## campj (May 31, 2011)

I figure if the drop from top to the floor is twice the spider's length, I need to add some substrate (although I have risked it with a couple spiders without adverse effects... it's just a little risky is all).

Sometimes they poop in the water, but it's easy to clean.


----------



## dubias (May 31, 2011)

then the 10x12x12 + 14x12x12 with 4-5 inch of substrat option is startin to make a lot of sense!


----------



## grayzone (May 31, 2011)

yeah you would want a higher layer of substrate IN CASE OF A FALL.  its been said your ts legspan should be the distance between the substrate and the lid...  i ignored this and went with 3 to 4" in a tan gal tank ( would be about a 10" fall) maybe i got lucky but as i said my t never climbed after it got used to the cage..... IMO you should DEF have a water dish once the t is over 2 to 3 inches.  i wouldnt be suprised if your parahybana played in a waterdish (mine did at times)    besides those 2 ts youre referring to are new world ts with U-hairs and in my experience they hate it when you mist.     if youre worried about your t drowning put some rocks and such in the dish ....... btw i would properly clean the dish at least once to twice a month but most of the time id  just over fill the dish till it ran clear and call it good


----------



## MrEMojo (May 31, 2011)

dubias said:


> you say 4-5 inch isn't enough as it would be too high???
> I can use a 15gal and make it 12x12x12 then... or
> 10x12x12 for vagans
> 14x12x12 for parahybana?
> ...


I'd go with a ten gallon tank for each with 6inches of substrate. Add a waterbowl a hide and you're done!

Also I've found it more effective to water the sub(as if watering a plant) to the neccesary level. This is much easier and more effective in keeping humidity at a stable level


----------



## dubias (Jun 1, 2011)

Like I said........ I don't have 10 gals and won't be buying any. My herp room is filled so it is either I split a 20gal or a 15gal.. If this isn't doable, I am thinking of selling my vagans since I also have a a.versicolor.


----------



## MrEMojo (Jun 1, 2011)

dubias said:


> Like I said........ I don't have 10 gals and won't be buying any. My herp room is filled so it is either I split a 20gal or a 15gal.. If this isn't doable, I am thinking of selling my vagans since I also have a a.versicolor.


I apploogize. :wall:
In that case a split 20 would suffice. just be sure that the Ts have ZERO contact with each other. I'd recommend black acrylic for a divider


----------



## dubias (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you for the advice!
I will make a fancy natural looking divider! Like a big Rockwall in the middle of the tank  Should be nice!


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Jun 2, 2011)

Do not divide a tank.  No matter how well you think that you have it secured, one or the other will find a way to get across the divide and you will end up with only one much fatter tarantula.


----------



## grayzone (Jun 2, 2011)

i hear that lol... i mean.. i know its do-able but lurking these threads i hear time after time of some t gettin in with another somehow.. everybody swears their enclosures were escape proof  but theyre spiders not magicians  .  cant get out, open another , and climb in.  id skip a "make shift" divided enclosure also.. especailly for 2 diff species.. not worth the risk imo


----------



## dubias (Jun 3, 2011)

PrimalTaunt said:


> Do not divide a tank.  No matter how well you think that you have it secured, one or the other will find a way to get across the divide and you will end up with only one much fatter tarantula.


well there actually are a few ways to make it 100% secure... 
I guess some people were just negligent, bad at making enclosures or underestimated their Ts.

I have rigid top covers, so I will just build a solid separator and leave the tiniest gap possible between the top and the cover!

What's the tiniest gap you think a T can go thru? That is pretty much where people go wrong I guess


----------



## Raven9464 (Jun 3, 2011)

dubias said:


> What's the tiniest gap you think a T can go thru? That is pretty much where people go wrong I guess


I have heard that if they can fit their head thru, they can get thru it.
If you divide a tank, I would make sure the top gap was as small as possible.
They will try to put their leg thru any gap as well, which the T on the other side might no appreciate =/


----------

